# Marcar paquete



## eno2

Paquete, in WR, levert  een hoop uitdrukkingen, maar geen marcar paquete. Dat staat voor partijprotrusie, maar ik geef toe dat dit geen populaire  vertaling is.  Bedoeld is: een geprononceerde bult vertonen in het kruis. 

Bekend verschijnsel bij stierenvechters in hun spannende traje de luces ofte  stierenvechterspak en bij balletdansers natuurlijk, beiden professioneel- naast vele vrijetijdsbestedingsgevallen. . 

Voorbeeldzinnen:



> quien no ha oido alguna vez decir a una mujer que no le gusta que los chicos _*marquen paquete*_ y que prefieren que los pantalones les queden amplios?.





> ¿Y las *mujeres*? Pues también _*marcan paquete.*_ O pueden hacerlo. En este caso, los anglosajones llaman al fenómeno *'camel toe'* (pezuña de camello) y parece ser que también goza de muchos seguidores y practicantes. Al menos, para ir a la playa. Cuestión de poderío. Ah, y en esta web venden unas prótesis estupendas para *marcar pezuña*




Aangezien de Engelsen camel toe hebben, bezitten ze misschien ook een mannelijk equivalent?


----------



## eno2

Het gaat om een protuberantie.

Ik kende het woord proteburantie al van voor ik Spaans kende, maar. Google geeft voor proteburantie nul hits, Bing ook. Ik kan het nauwelijks geloven.

Enkel Spaans, Engels en Frans geeft resultaten.

Spaans:

Proteburancia:
f. Parte saliente o abultamiento,de forma más o menos redondeada.



Protuberance (Engels) Protubérance (Frans)



Het gaat weer om een cognaat dat in het Nederlands blijkbaar niet bestaat. Maar hoe ken ik het dan?

Kruisproteburantie zal dan ook een nooit eerder waargenomen   vertaling zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik kende het woord *proteburantie* al van voor ik Spaans kende, maar. Google geeft voor *proteburantie* nul hits,



Je moet het wel juist schrijven: het is prot*u*b*e*rantie, *niet *prot*e*b*u*rantie.

bv. hier.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik ken het fenomeen als _een bobbel in iemands broek_. Soms moet je het niet te ver zoeken.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Je moet het wel juist schrijven: het is prot*u*b*e*rantie, *niet *prot*e*b*u*rantie.
> 
> bv. hier.



Thx, Ik had het zelf moeten bedenken, aangezien het een cognaat is... alle met u/e.  Nu sta ik weer mooi te kijk.

Hier schreef ik het goed én dan verkeerd bij het googlen:



> Het gaat om een protuberantie.
> 
> Ik kende het woord proteburantie al van voor ik Spaans kende,


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik ken het fenomeen als _een bobbel in iemands broek_. Soms moet je het niet te ver zoeken.


Ja, maar vertaal dat eens in een  marcar paquete context. Een _bobbel in iemands broek_ suggereert eerden een erectie. Ik vind het moeilijk vertaalbaar.


----------



## bibibiben

Ben ik de enige die moest schaterlachen om _partijprotrusie_ en _kruisprotuberantie_? Wat wordt het volgende? Misschien kunnen we een bierbuik voortaan een cervisiaal abdomen noemen?

Ik heb wel 'ns van _broekbobbel_ gehoord, maar de door Hans M. voorgestelde _bobbel _zal zeker ook volstaan. Engelstaligen hebben het trouwens over _bulge_.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Goed gevulde broek_ geeft ook wel wat treffers.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ben ik de enige die moest schaterlachen om _partijprotrusie_ en _kruisprotuberantie_?


 Ik zou hopen van niet.




> Wat wordt het volgende? Misschien kunnen we een bierbuik voortaan een cervisiaal abdomen noemen?


Nee, want cervisiaal bestaat niet.

Bovendien is er geen vertaalprobleem gesignaleerd voor  bierbuik.



> Ik heb wel 'ns van _broekbobbel_ gehoord, maar de door Hans M. voorgestelde _bobbel _zal zeker ook volstaan. Engelstaligen hebben het trouwens over _bulge_.



Ik wil wel eens een  werkende vertaling van marcar paquete in zinsverband zien.

Vrouwen houden er niet van dat mannen een bobbel laten zien?  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Een _bobbel in iemands broek_ suggereert eerden een erectie.


Niet noodzakelijk. Google maar eens op _bobbel + broek_. De eerste link is meteen raak: "Mannendossier: De 9 meest opmerkelijke bobbels in de broek van 2014". Dat artikel gaat heus niet over jongeheren in opperste staat van paraatheid.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Niet noodzakelijk. Google maar eens op _bobbel + broek_. De eerste link is meteen raak: "Mannendossier: De 9 meest opmerkelijke bobbels in de broek van 2014". Dat artikel gaat heus niet over jongeheren in opperste staat van paraatheid.


Bon.
Je vindt dus dat marcar paquete goed vertaalt met bobbel in de broek?

Hier een voorbeeldzin: 



> *como marcar bulto en el pantalon? *
> hola bueno.. yo qisisera saber com0 marcar un buen paquete en el pantalon--



Hoe een dikke bobbel in de broek laten zien?  Hallo..nou..Ik zou willen vernemen hoe ik een dikke bobbel in mijn broek kan laten zien/vertonen...

Mogelijks is er inderdaad niets beters te vinden dan een dikke bobbel in de broek. Aangezien wij geen geijkte uitdrukking hebben.


----------



## bibibiben

_Zakie _komt dicht bij _paquete_, al klinkt het nogal familiair. _Marcar paquete _zou dan kunnen worden: met zijn zakie te koop lopen.


----------



## eno2

Ik zou wel eens passages uit de literatuur willen zien en hoe die vertaald zijn.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Ik zou wel eens passages uit de literatuur willen zien en hoe die vertaald zijn.



Ik vond zonet een oude aantekening terug:

Se marcaban de gusto
  Vertaling:  je kon hun dinges verukkelijk goed zien
Uit de Xavier Marías trilogie.
De vertaalster Aline Glastra van Loon heeft met haar naturel vertaling een topprestatie geleverd.

Valt er dus wel meer met 'dinges' te vertalen?

quien no ha oido alguna vez decir a una mujer que no le gusta que los chicos _*marquen paquete*_ y que prefieren que los pantalones les queden amplios?. =>

wie heeft er nooit een vrouw horen zeggen dat jongens niet zo hun dinges moeten  accentueren en dat ze voor het dragen van minder spannende broeken is.

Ik weet het niet. Wie met 'bobbel ' wil proberen, mag.
...niet zo hun (een?) bobbel moeten vertonen?




bibibiben said:


> _Zakie _komt dicht bij _paquete_, al klinkt het nogal familiair. _Marcar paquete _zou dan kunnen worden: met zijn zakie te koop lopen.



...niet zo met hun zakje te koop lopen? (hierboven)



bibibiben said:


> Ben ik de enige die moest schaterlachen om _partijprotrusie_ en _kruisprotuberantie_? Wat wordt het volgende? Misschien kunnen we een bierbuik voortaan een cervisiaal abdomen noemen?


Blij dat je het zo leuk vond. Wie nog?


----------

